# Crescent Culvert - Nov 2011



## PaulPowers (Nov 2, 2011)

No rain no drain needs to have a line added that when it's freezing cold no drains, I couldn't feel my toes when I got out 

I only had an hour free to head out so I went over to follow more of the culverts around Buxton 

The culvert is a large limestone affair with plenty of walking room, the water rushes in and will take a light tripod with it so if you head in be aware and watch your footing.







I found a little friend so it wasn't a totally solo explore















I had to turn back as the freezing cold water reached my nuts as I only had thigh waders on


----------



## Happyshopper (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice one mate, shot 3 is a winner


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2011)

Stone lined? Very nice.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 3, 2011)

just past the stoopy bit it goes under a building from 1780, could be very interesting


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 3, 2011)

Great shots.

Thanks for posting!


----------

